# Head covering in worship



## Kevin (Jan 8, 2007)

This past Lords day I attended a Ukrainian Orthodox service. I had met the pastor a few months ago and often talk to him about theology and was very interested to see what the liturgy was like.

Anyway his wife is a deaconess and she helps in the service. Mostly leading the chants, and that sort of thing. She explained to me that she would be serving with her head covered since the Apostle Paul said that women who "pray in worship should do so with their heads covered".

She also covers all the time (at least when I see her) but we had so many things to talk about after that I forgot to ask about that.

Given the recent thread on covering and praying/prophecy I found this interesting and thought I would "share" 

After the service ( hour and a half standing(!) except for the sermon) we had a great Ukrainian dinner. All in all a very informative day.


----------



## CDM (Jan 8, 2007)

Well, brother, you are referring to Christians outside of America now are'nt you?


----------



## lv1nothr (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks for the pics Chris. Encouraging! 

Have a blessed week!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 8, 2007)

Hey, Grace...maybe we should take a picture of both the PRC and the FPC congregations here IN the USA. Hmm...I could also take pictures of orthodox, amish, mennonite, particular baptists....yep, all good ole' USA.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 8, 2007)

I assume then that we should consider worshipping by dividing up families and putting men on one side and women on the other. Because of course Ukrainians do that as well - as you can see from the pictures. We may also want to consider not having children in worship at all, since that is true of most Ukrainian churches as well (or was universal in 1999 - I see only one non-adult in the pictures)


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 8, 2007)

You find the dividing up of families directed in Scripture, Fred?


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 8, 2007)

LadyFlynt said:


> You find the dividing up of families directed in Scripture, Fred?





No, I find it to be a cultural practice often described in the Bible not to be imposed on everyone.


----------



## CDM (Jan 8, 2007)

fredtgreco said:


> I assume then that we should consider worshipping by dividing up families and putting men on one side and women on the other. Because of course Ukrainians do that as well - as you can see from the pictures. We may also want to consider not having children in worship at all, since that is true of most Ukrainian churches as well (or was universal in 1999 - I see only one non-adult in the pictures)



Huh? 

Why would you assume such umbilical ideas because Ukrainians do this? So since they divide up families they are wrong about everything?

BTW, those pictures are NOT Ukrainians. They are Assyrians. Very, very, different.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Jan 8, 2007)

I think Fred’s point is that posting a picture of a congregation full of women who cover may be “encouraging” but that certainly does not give any indication as to the orthodoxy of the practice. Especially considering that they also segregate men from women and do not allow children to be with them. Are such practices also "encouraging?"


----------



## Kevin (Jan 8, 2007)

My only point in the post was that the reason given by the deaconess for covering was "St. Paul said; when you pray in worship...".

I thought that was interesting given what Chris (and others) had said in the recent thread about prayer/prophecy in worship.


----------



## lv1nothr (Jan 8, 2007)

Thank you for sharing Kevin.

Lord bless your week


----------

